# I Made It Rain



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Its inevidible. If I wash a vehicle, I can defy any meteorologist's prediction on the weather. As per usual, I washed the OB (no easy task) and about four hours later it rained. Not much...just a little spring shower, but my nice clean fiberglass surface is now spotted with what looks like tea. Its something that washes off the leaves of the Oaks that my rig is parked under, but it is the damndest stuff to get off! It isn't sticky and seems impervious to most household cleaners. It just stains.

Does anyone have a remedy for removing these stubborn spots?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Remove_B4_Flight said:


> Its inevidible. If I wash a vehicle, I can defy any meteorologist's prediction on the weather. As per usual, I washed the OB (no easy task) and about four hours later it rained. Not much...just a little spring shower, but my nice clean fiberglass surface is now spotted with what looks like tea. Its something that washes off the leaves of the Oaks that my rig is parked under, but it is the damndest stuff to get off! It isn't sticky and seems impervious to most household cleaners. It just stains.
> 
> Does anyone have a remedy for removing these stubborn spots?
> 
> ...


Try a little simple green, but dilute as per directions and rinse well. This stuff cleans really well which is amazing since it is environmentally friendly. I love spring, but it is a pain in the butt from the standpoint of continuous pollen and all the fuzzy brown things that fall from the trees. Good luck!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not being a smarta** here....but if you can park any place else, I would. If not an option, I'd tarp the roof 'cuz that's likely to be repeated every time it rains. That's annoying, but....the Native Americans and our forefathers made fabric dye from acorns .... fruit of the very trees you're parked under.

Hope the Simple Green works.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Time will take them away. I got stained up bad in a campground in VA and tried everything I could think of to get them off. It was mostly on my awning. That was late last summer and now they are all gone. Weird but true.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> Time will take them away. I got stained up bad in a campground in VA and tried everything I could think of to get them off. It was mostly on my awning. That was late last summer and now they are all gone. Weird but true.
> [snapback]106073[/snapback]​


The sun probably bleached your awning stains out. Alot of time if you use lemon juice and leave things in the sun, the sun will bleach them white again. I know it works with canvas sneakers.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Agree Simple Green diluted per instructions! Great stuff







Make sure to throughly rinse after cleaning. Dilute in a spray bottle if possible, get a wet sponge. Spray area, wipe with sponge until clean and rinse.

Bill.

**edit**

Just went out and read my bottle. Dilute 1:10 for fiberglass. 1 part Simple Green to 10 parts water.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> **edit**
> 
> Just went out and read my bottle. Dilute 1:10 for fiberglass. 1 part Simple Green to 10 parts water.
> [snapback]106112[/snapback]​


Thanks Bill. I will try that. Unfortunately, I have no where else to park. Matter of fact, I just spent almost $1000 fixing up the pad under the trees so I can park there. Had to level the ground and lay down aggrigate, put in a 30amp outlet and made it all nice and neat. Now if I could just get rid of those [email protected]##ed trees!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Remove_B4_Flight said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > **edit**
> ...


Perhaps you could drop the branches that overhang the Outback. That is cheaper than dropping the whole tree, plus grinding the stump







Throw a big blankee (tarp) over the baby for now. Gee, sometimes it seems that everytime you take one step forward, you get two behind, doesn't it?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Simply Green or Dishwashing soap works well.

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I THINK the biggest cause of black streaks is a dirty roof. You can clean and clean but as soon as the water starts washing off of the roof you will get spots.

Reverie


----------

